# motobecane messenger trade for a larger size



## tjs317 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi,

not sure where to post this, but:

anyone with a Motobecane messenger 58cm that is too big out there? I have an orange fixie moto messenger that's a 56 & too small. Other orange single speeds may work as well if they are big enough


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Craigslist?

Or 

move parts to a vintage frame


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I would just move the parts to another frame. Check Bike Island. They have these frames fairly cheep.


----------

